# Indeterminate CMV result....



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

hello all,
Just had a question to see if anyone else out there has ever come back with an "indeterminate" result for their CMV blood test??
My clinic took my blood test twice, and BOTH times, the results were indeterminate...apparently, they do 2 tests on each blood sample, and both times, one test came back completely negative and the other completely positive!!
anyway, they have said that they are happy to consider me as positive, as i must have some of the anti-bodies in me for the positive results to happen at all......has anyone else experienced this or been told something different?
also, what are the risks involved if i therefore go ahead and pick a donor who is CMV +, but it turns out that i am more negative than postiive??

we've already found the donor we want to use from a US bank.....but he is CMV+.......just hoping that my odd results arent causing any unnecessary risk.....also, our clinic rightly pointed out that because we are hoping to buy enough units for both myself and my wife to to try and conceive, we need to also get her tested for CMV as well before we purchase the vials - whcih we hadnt thought of........so fingers crossed she is positive as well.....eeek!!

anywise words would be greatly appreciated.
it took so long to find this donor, this extra waiting time is driving us a bit mad now..........especailly seeing as our No2 favourite "sold out" yesterday....so feels as though we are against the clock!


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm afraid I can't exactly answer your question as I've never had my CMV status tested. I'm not aware of our known having had his tested either but I do believe he has donated to a clinic in the past so I assume it's likely. I don't know what it is though, and here we are about to have our second child with him with no health problems. The vast majority of children are born to couples who have no clue about the CMV status of either biological parent, so although it can be useful information to have I wouldn't see it as an absolute make-or-break thing. 

Just my opinion. 

Gina


----------

